

As FeedBurner Flails and Fails, Feedblitz Fights - swombat
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2009/04/as-feedburner-flails-and-fails.html

======
swombat
Seems to me their prices are really wishful thinking:

$1.50/m for up to 10 subscribers

$14/m for up to 1000

$110/m for up to 10,000!

If they made their prices per year rather than per month, it might be
acceptable, but as it is I think they're an order of magnitude off, and they
should really make it much cheaper for under, say, 1,000 subscribers, because
no one sensible will pay that kind of money for a feedburner-alike with less
than 1,000 subscribers...

But, still, good to see some competition for Feedburner at last!

~~~
briansmith
Keep in mind those prices are for _email_ subscribers: "An active subscriber
is one to whom FeedBlitz is attempting to email on your behalf." IMO, that is
a pretty fair price for email subscriptions because it is pretty expensive to
implement anti-anti-spam techniques.

"If you don't use FeedBlitz to send email then the fee is just $1.49 per
month, our minimum."

$18/year sounds reasonable for Atom/RSS.

Frankly, the copywriting of the website needs some serious work. The pricing
is really unclear; even though I quoted from the website, those quotes are on
separate pages and I'm not even sure I am understanding them correctly after
multiple re-readings.

~~~
EastSmith
I looked at them before, saw the pricing and left, thinking it was RSS pricing
(surely ridiculous) not email. Someone has to fix their site!

------
mmilo
I can't vouch for feedblitz's reliability but their aesthetic is light years
behind feedburner which is a real turn off for me.

------
ironmanbretta
they should also clear this up:

Our premium service, the FeedBlitz Newsletter Edition paid account, prevents
ads from being placed in your messages.

are they sending ads to your RSS subscribers? or only in the emails?

~~~
briansmith
According to the RSS FAQ, they don't add ads to the feeds.

